# A Very Large Thankyou



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

Hi

Just quick one as some of you know my car has been off road for ages finally i am getting it back on friday after much hard work and time spent 
this would never have been possible without the help of some good friends 
it has been off road for about a year and have missed it like hell and even thought sod it sell her for parts

But hey trudged on and got here up and running and that was it i love my car so kept going we are finally there has been sprayed and is being dleivered so can build rest of car up on friday

this would never have happened without help of steve and all boys at united colours (who have had car parked there for almost year and have been great ),Ian (eyore ) who on day i found car took day off work and helped get car to bodyshop and strip down has been great , and lastly Andy Barnes 
i know what a lot of you think he has been brilliant has helped with all parts
and at extremely short notice let me use trailer so big thankyou 

will see u soon back on road


thanks to everyone who has been great help 
jst realise who your friends are basically 
lee


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Congratulations on getting it on the road  

Now.....Enjoy :smokin:


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Well done Lee!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Got any pictures yet?


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

will sort some pics havent got any of it painted have got some prepped

lee


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

What sort of spec is your car anyway mate?

Ant.


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

is basically had full respray,gtr rear wing,r34 intercooler,evc 5 boost conroller,gtr fuel pump and few other goodies 

so am gettign there just need to get her setup 


lee


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Should be nice, they drive sweet with that kind of setup.

Ant.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Lee,
Well Done mate 


Are we still onfor that run @ the pod ?


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

yep should be good fun 

jason - yes mate jap event in october sound good ?? can i have head start 
judging by spec of your engine i will need it 


lee


----------

